# Indexer slide plans



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

Been bouncing things back and forth with Fred on this. Here's a rough sketch for an idea to make a slide out of wood (or MDF, or whatever). It is just meant to give ideas, which is all most of us need to take off with.  I am going to make one (when I get my new bearing for my table saw!).

*Download Attachment:* 


 woodslide2 Model (1).pdf
20.11KB


----------



## gpadgham (Jun 24, 2005)

the link is broken...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

Got to get the drawing to a jpeg.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 24, 2005)

Been bouncing things back and forth with Paul on this . . . and I like his idea.  I know it took Paul some time to do the design and drawing. Thank you very much, Paul !!!

The parts are best cut with a table saw.  After setting the angle on the table saw, all angled parts should be cut to keep the angles uniform.  

For a choice of materials, I would use hardwood if possible.  Sand very smooth, and put a hard finish on it.  

This setup will work well with the indexing plate I made.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Been bouncing things back and forth with Paul on this . . . and I like his idea.  I know it took Paul some time to do the design and drawing. Thank you very much, Paul !!!
> 
> The parts are best cut with a table saw.  After setting the angle on the table saw, all angled parts should be cut to keep the angles uniform.
> ...


Thanks for the notes on construction there Fred, now if I can just get the pic to work. I can convert it to jpeg, but to reduce it to required size makes it to small to see. Can I get some help on just posting it as a pdf somewhere?


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 24, 2005)

Paul, email it to me at tom@myfavoritepen.com and I will run it through Photoshop CS2 for you ...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Tom, will do.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 24, 2005)

Well Tom, very kind of you, and we really appreciate your help !!!


----------



## dscott (Jun 24, 2005)

couldnt get the link to work either


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, trying again. Thanks Tom for your assistance.




<br />


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

As Fred said, these would be best done on a table saw. The angle is not real important as long as both are the same. I would recomend around 30 degrees.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Tom and Paul for making the picture possible. 

Right Paul.  This is how I would do it:

Set the table saw to the proper angle. Set the fence to the size of one slide.  Cut a piece of hardwood to the size of the slide PLUS the guides PLUS about 1/4" for the width of two cuts.  Cut one side, reverse the piece, and cut the other sides.  The angles should match.  Sand very smooth.

When assembling, put a piece of typing paper between the slide and the guide to provide a little clearance.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 24, 2005)

This looks so cool!  Now if I was a woodworker... [8D]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm making a design out of aluminum, and I believe that Fred is working on one too.  But this should be something some can play with and make work weel with a little tinkering, not that anybody here likes to do any tinkering[8D]


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />This looks so cool!  Now if I was a woodworker... [8D]



These are $39.99 at HF.  Have not looked at it yet but plan to soon.  Looks like you could just attach it to the lathe ways and be set to go.






Chuckie


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 24, 2005)

Chuckie, I have two of those, one is like the one in your pic, and the other a bit bigger.  I tried them in two lathes.  The handles get in the way, and they are too heavy.  They are good compound vises, so if you try it and it does not work, you still have a good vise for the drill press.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Chuckie, I have two of those, one is like the one in your pic, and the other a bit bigger.  I tried them in two lathes.  The handles get in the way, and they are too heavy.  They are good compound vises, so if you try it and it does not work, you still have a good vise for the drill press.



Thanks Fred, you just saved me $40.00 and a trip to Harbor Freight.

Chuckie


----------

